# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  veteranke dojenja, gdje smo?

## Maja

hocemo opet malo podijeliti iskustva kako kome ide, kolko veliki cike, tko je u medjuvremenu prestao i kako?
nismo dugo nista pisali.

----------


## litala

tocno, dugo niste pisale, nemamo sto novog citati  :Smile: 

a ni ti nisi sad nista napisala  :Razz: 

ajd, brzo update :D:D:D

----------


## zrinka

30 mjeseci bez tendencije prestajanja  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## Alamama

24 mjeseca sa velikom tendencijom prestajanja. Evo recimo sada nije dojio vise od 24 sata. Po noci vise uopce ne doji eventualno popodne trazi i to onda traje nekoliko minuta.
Iako se sve desava onako kao sto sam planirala i htjela , nekako mi je tako brzo odrastao i ne mogu vjerovat da smo vec tu.

----------


## emily

za par dana punimo 23 mjeseca, bez ikakve tendencije prestajanja.
Doji ujutro prije nego odem na posao, i cim dodjem odmah trazi ciku, uspavljivanje obavezno dojeci. I po noci barem 2-3 puta.
Moram priznati da mi ovo nocno dojenje ide polako na zivce, ali nemam snage povuci crtu i prekinuti - jer znam da ce tu biti i tuge i placa i nespavanja ... pa idem linijom manjeg otpora i pustim ju ... 

Cika je njoj izvor velike srece, i meni su ti trenuci mazenja na dojci jos uvijek prekrasni, bas posebni, kad smo nas dvije sasvim same iako su mozda i tata i braco kraj nas u sobi.

----------


## Mamita

mi nismo tako veliki ali evo malo više od godine dana. 
non stop. najviše me umara noćno dojenje jer sam počela raditi i tako sam kranči pospana cijeli dan
al zato popodne kad dođem s posla nema veće sreće   :Razz:

----------


## Alamama

ispravak htjela sam napisati da nije dojio 48 sati sada vec i duze

----------


## NanoiBeba

Samo sam htjela reći - bravo cure.

I nadam se da će moje cura duže papati od brata, koji je sa nešto više od godinu dana rekao NE.

Za sada nam ide dobro (puno bolje neg prvi put - ja velim da su mi prsa ovaj put dobro "razrađena".

----------


## Maja

30 mjeseci i nema tendencije da ce uskoro stati.
S tim da je sada malo bolje, izasli smo iz jedne uzasne faze u kojoj me STALNO zicao, nisam se smjela sjest ni lec a da me ne gnjavi, a 24 sata dnevno smo bili skupa a cica zbog Nole cesto vani. Ma jedva sam pregurala, dam mu jedanput dnevno ne vise da ne uletim Noli u ponudu i potraznju. A da sam njemu u toj fazi dala da cica kad oce, mislim da bi cicao cesce od nje. Ona nije neki fanatik iako joj o tome zivot ovisi :D Enivej, htjela sam pitati druge dugodojece matere, jeste li primjetile taj skok oko 2 godine i tri mjeseca kad opet "polude" za cikom iako je dotad izgledalo kao da su se malo smirili? Nama je sad situacija sasvim ugodna i lijepa. Osim sto on jako pritisce zubima na cicu kad doji i to mi zna biti strasno neugodno pa popravljamo polozaj i po nekoliko puta dok ga nagovorim.
Sad sam se vec pocela pitati koliko ce to sve trajati  :Smile:  Vidjet cemo kako ce biti sad kad krene u vrtic. No, neklako sam sigurna da ga barem do treceg rodjendana nece pustiti.
Zrinka, daj ti malo detaljnije...

----------


## Maja

litala, pa i na tebe sam mislila, ne?  :D

----------


## MamaAna

Grga traži sve rjeđe. 
Neki dan sam ga pitala kada je cicao da li uopće nečeg ima u cici, rekao mi je: ima, mlijeko! 
Mislim da smo polako gotovi, prođe i nekoliko dana bez da traži.
Sada sam u 14. tjednu trudnoće i imam osjećaj da mu se više ne sviđa.
A bila sam sigurna da ćemo dočekati dojenje u tandemu.

----------


## Fidji

Ušli smo u 18. mjesec dojenja. Preko dana više uopće ne traži. Navečer čim legnemo veli: Mama,ciiicu...
Ako se probudi po noći isto traži, ali je to jako rijetko.
Ovak s jednim dojenjem dnevno stvarno mi nije naporno, dapače, često jedva čekam da se legnemo i malo pomazimo.

----------


## zrinka

ajoj, gdje si mene nasla   :Laughing:  ...
ja se drzim one, ne nudi, ne odbij a to u nasem slucaju znaci da je cesto na siki, kad sam ja doma...a doma nisam cesto pa je to dobro sto se toga tice....
jako voli svoju siku-miku (tako je zove), mazi je i tepa joj   :Rolling Eyes:  ...
kad pojede jednu onda kaze, mama u livoj vise nema mlijeka, daj desnu  :Smile: ....
uspavljivanje je kako kad, nekad trazi siku, nekad ne, moze i uz pricu, a moze ga i sam tata uspavati....medjutim, nocu trazi, svako par sati a cesce pred jutro i jako se ljuti ako ne dam....to mi ponekad jako smeta, ponekad ne, s  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  premam se da ga odviknem od te navike (poslije skupstine sam odlucila :Smile: )....

smijesan je, evo sinoc smo legli, kazem on daj mi siku-miku, kazem ja, ne prvo cemo se pomoliti andjelu cuvaru, on me pogleda i kaze, ma ti moli, ja cu papati siku-miku :D  :Laughing:  

ja sam uistinu jako sretna sto sam ga uspjela dojiti, kad se sjetim pocetaka, misilila sam da necemo uspjeti, pa sam govorila sebi, izdrzimo barem tri mjeseca, pa barem 6 mjeseci pa eto, produzilo se.... :Smile: 

nije nam jos zaozbiljno dosadilo, ni meni, ni mislavu, ni mm...kad bilo kome od nas to postane tesko, prekinut cemo s dojenjem...zasad, uzivamo  :Smile: 
jest da bi voljela da on sam pomalo smanji inda se sam odvikne, a tko zna, mozda i hoce  :Smile:

----------


## klmama

ja sad već sasvim sigurno mogu reći da smo mi gotovi-što se Lukasa tiče  :Sad:  propao nam je tandem  :Sad:  
počelo je oko 7 mj. moje trudnoće-ne znam jel primjetio kako je meni to već neugodno(fizički mislim):nije jeo nego se igrao, u biti tješio za spavanje, po danu nije već duže dojio. onda bi mi grizao ili štipao bradavicu i čekao reakciju na mom licu-njega je to baš zabavljalo, a meni koma, a s druge strane grižnja savjest mi nije dala ništa drugo osim blago ga upozoravati da ne radi baš bolne stvari.i onda nismo dojili jedno spavanje, pa drugo...taman mislim gotovo je, onda se vrati i doji dva dana, pa su ti periodi nesisanja bili sve dulji.
ali ostao je vezan emotivno uz cicu, s tim da otkad sam rodila, jednom ju je stavio u usta i nije ni povukao. ali obavezno drži cicu kad se uspavljujemo, i to onu kojom dojim Brunu, preko dana mu često pobjegne ruka meni u majicu(a i teti u vrtiću to radi :D ), on "doji" svoje igračke :D , i dovoljno mu je samo da legne obrazom na nju ili ju izvadi i drži i tako spava. ali od sisanja ništa.
malo mi je žao, a malo sam i odahnula. u biti drago mi je da je sam prestao, ali je opet tu negdje, i stalno viče kad držim Brunu "beba cici papa"
a ja evo dojim već 5 godinu bez prestanka 8) samo treće
a najveće oduševljenje nastaje u kadi, kad Bruna doji a na drgu šprica mlijeko-obojica polude os sreće i smjeha, pa se tuširaju 8)

----------


## frkica

KL mama, slika ti je predivna, predivna, tako lijepo spavaju svi troje :D  :D  :D 
Mi još dojimo, obavezno čim dođem doma, pa obavezno pred spavanje, pa obavezno po noći nekoliko puta.
Izgleda da ćemo mi još dugo, dugo, samo što je u zadnje vrijeme počela raditi, kad joj dajem lijevu cicu, govori NE, Ne i traži desnu. Nekako joj se lijeva ne sviđa. :wink:

----------


## renata

skoro 3 i pol godine, lara jako voli cicu. dojimo se 2-3 puta, mozda jos po noci. ne kuzim sto bi to nju moglo navesti da prestane :?

mi smo nekoliko puta imali faze kad je manje htjela pa opet vise htjela. jako ovisno o trenutnom psihickom stanju, npr. nakon sto se vratim s puta, hoce vise i slicno.

ali nije nam to nimalo naporno, uzivamo i to je jednstavno lijep dio naseg zajednickog vremena.
kad me nema, ne trazi cicu ni za uspavljivanje, muz je moze uspavati uz plesanje :D, ali kad vidi mene, nema sanse da ju uspavam drugacije nego na cici. htjela sam probati da joj ponudim: oces pricu ili cicu (jako voli price), ali pregovarala je dugo i samo je pricala o redoslijedu, a nikako da bi se jedno od toga izbacilo :D
meni je to ustvari i gust, nakon svih dnevnih napora i lovljenja lare (penje se na sve zivo, kuhinjski pult, stol, vesmasinu, pa cak i prozore  :Rolling Eyes:  ), lijepo sjednemo i znam da ce se zbog dojenja smiriti i znam da nece biti problema s uspavljivanjem. jos uvijek ima onu blazenu facu s poluzatvorenim ocima kad doji  :Smile:

----------


## Maja

klmama, bas sam se pitala sto je s vama. nemoj zaliti, meni se prekrasno cini da se odvikao sam od sebe, tandem je prekrasan, ali zna biti i naporan. najljepsa je spoznaja da si pratila zelje svog djeteta, na koju god stranu to otislo.

----------


## MirelaG

Meni se čini da se kod nas dojenje svelo na provjeru dostupnosti. Ona traži pa ako joj dam onda malo podoji i neće više, a ako joj odvlačim pažnju s nečim drugim onda bi se raspravljala do besvijesti  :Smile:  Noćno smo izbacili jer nisam mogla više tako funckionirati, a nedavno i ono za uspavljivanje - sad čitamo priču i držimo se za ruke  :Smile:

----------

Ja se vise ne ubrajam u veteranke dojenja (Sara je prestala sa 20 mjeseci), ali koristim ovaj topic da vas sve skupo toplo pozdravim. Iva, Maja, Sabina, litala, almama ..., a i sve ostale drago mi vas je ponovo citati  :D 

Saljem puse velikim deckima i novim malim curicama!!! :D

----------


## litala

evo nas, za tri dana ulazimo svecano u 20. mjesec cickanja :D

uopce ne znam kako opisati to nase dojenje  :Wink:  u stvari, najlakse mi je reci kad ne dojimo - kad me nema  :Laughing:  ovo ostalo vrijeme najradije bi valjda bio nonstop na cici. danju, nocu, unutra, vani, za stolom, na kaucu, u hodu, u setnji, na ljuljacki, na toboganu, u pijesku, u drvima, pored mora... ma nema te situacije u kojoj se on ne sjeti sise. ja prakticiram princip "ne nudi ne odbij" vec dugo, dugo. ali to njemu nista ne smeta. cetvrta rijec koju je naucio bila je - naravno, cicaaaaa  :Wink: :D naucio je klimati glavom da kaze "da" samo da bio dobio cicu. sad je u fazi da je skuzio kad je jedna prazna, pa je potapse i onda se baci na drugu, zagrli je i pocne odusevljeno vikati - tuuu, tuuuu, tuuu, ciiiicaaaaaaa...... ma u stvari mi je smijesan  :Smile: 

ovaj mjesec imamo dva puta po deset dana bolovanja pa je stvarno nonstop na meni. navecer zaspe uz cicu (i danju naravno, ako sam doma  :Smile: ), i prvu turu odspava par sati (4-5-6) kako koju noc. al kad se prvi put probudi (bilo to 23 ili 03) onda do jutra ne ispusta cicu iz usta. i to mi bude naporno...  eto. to je to.

ovo kad citam da dojite jednom-dvaput dnevno, da sami prestanu trazit i slicne spike to mi dodje ko sajensfiksn, imam filing da cu prije na ds9 upoznat kapetana siska nego sto ce moj sin zaboravit bar jedan podoj :D:D:D
:D

----------


## Maja

ETA!!!! i meni je tebe strasno drago ponovo "vidjeti" i pogotovo s novom bebom!!!!

----------


## Iva

Evo i nas, isto kao i Litala, ulazimo u 20. mjesec dojenja i baš se žalim na drugom forumu. Nije problem u samom dojenju, već to njegovo nesnosno i nepodnošljivo guranje ruku u majicu gdje god i kad god stigne. Svaki put mi obavezno dode do bradavice i onda trlja po njoj i to me već zaista smeta.

Imate li kakav pametan savjet kako da to zaustavim?
Svaki put mu kažem NE, to mamu buba, izvadim ruku i opet ispočetka, a ako je slučajno malo umoran, počinje dernjava iz petnih žila  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Sad:  

Stvarno sam na izmaku snaga, ne mogu vam uopće opisati koji to u meni neugodan osjećaj budi. 

Što se samog dojenja tiće, sve je isto već pola godine, par podoja dnevno, noćnih više nema, i tak bih mogla još godinama da nema ovog natezanja za majicu i guranja ruku u istu...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dorena

evo mi brojimo 19 mjeseci, jos malo pa cemo 20, i jos uvijek uzivamo obje u tome. ali meni je isto problem dok doji na jednoj da zavlaci ruku na drugu i onda stipa... toliko zna nekada stisnuti da mi suze frcaju na oci!
dojimo se najmanje 3-4 puta dnevno, po noci x puta, s tim da je sada dok smo bile u klaicevoj doslovno strajkala. nije htjela nista osim cicu, i tako je danima bila samo na mom mlijeku... ali, i to je proslo, ali su sad podoji jos i cesci nego prije, toliko da ponekad imam uzasno veliku potrebu podojiti je jer imam osjecaj da ce mi cice eksplodirati. nema tendencije ka prestajanju (kako sam i rekla), jedino se nadam da ce se broj podoja ipak malo smanjiti   :Smile:  .

----------


## Marijanas

Evo i nas jos ovdje iako mi se cini ne zadugo. Ante ima 26 mjeseci i rijetko dojimo svaki dan uglavnom prodje i 2-3 dana izmedju podoja. Meni kad prodju 3 dana onda bude zao, pa kao necu da nudim ali otkopcam majicu ne bi li se sjetio trazit   :Smile:  I to dojenje je samo pred spavanje.

----------


## Alamama

Eta  :Smile: 
Luki je jucer dojio nakon nedjelje prvi put i to zato jer mu je bila puna kuca dojilica  :Smile:  Bile su 4 male princeze koje su cijelo popodne dojile i on to nije mogao izdrazati

IvaS gle meni je kao i svaka druga stvar koju mu odlucis braniti. Ako te to irtira onda na to gledaj kao na zabranu da baca stvari ili bilo sto drugo ustraj i nikad ali nikad mu ne daj da to radi. Ili odluci tolerirati , dok god nisi cvrsta u stavu on on to koristi.

----------


## renata

iva, potpisujem alamamu. jos uvijek ima dojenje, ne mora i to s rukom raditi.
ja sam pustila (veroniki) nakon sto je prestala dojiti da mi zavlaci ruku pod majicu (bez diranja bradavice) jer mi nije smetalo, ali lari bas nikad nisam dopustila da mi za vrijeme dojenja dira drugu bradavicu jer mi to uzasno smeta, pokrijem ju drugom rukom cvrsto ako naleti.

nakon nekoliko puta urlanja ce jednostavno odustati. a jos uvijek ima dojenje i mamu i sve ostalo mazenje  :Smile:

----------


## NatasaM...

> ... jeste li primjetile taj skok oko 2 godine i tri mjeseca kad opet "polude" za cikom iako je dotad izgledalo kao da su se malo smirili?


A ja se pitala sto joj je sad! Inace doji nocu 1 ili 2 puta i ima vec par mjeseci da je jako smanjila. Sada me pocela pitati i danju pa joj objasnjavam "mama sada nema mlijeka, ali kad Leda zaspe pa se probudi ..." i to zasad pali.

Kad je bila smanjila dojenje nisam bas bila sigurna u to da ja zelim prestati, ali sad kad pojacano trazi, vidim da se ne zelim vratiti na staro.

Osim toga, nisam vise sigurna u njen reflux, je li se vratio ili sam ja prije 6 mjeseci krivo zakljucila da je nestao. Primijetila sam da, ako po danu ne jede duze od 2-3 sata, pritisce stomak na isti nacin kao prije. Morat cu pripaziti malo bolje da ne ostaje gladna.

----------


## ivarica

Ledina, imas problem sa logiranjem?

----------


## MamaRibice

24 mj, dojimo punom parom.
Nekaj prije 2. rodjendana je i Lucija pojacala dojenje, bas je bila navalila, i danju i nocu. Nije bilo nikakve promjene, bolesti... i mi smo se pitali otkud sad to   :Smile:  
Sad se vratila na staro, nekoliko puta danju, nekoliko puta nocu. Tendencije prestajanja nema  :D

----------


## zanamala

prvo i drugo dojilo svega mjesec dana (mislim da nisam bila normalna   :Laughing:  )...no sa ovim trecim sam ispunila normu...bio je 2 godine,  mjesec i nest sitno kad je prestao traziti cicu...

_(necu ni spominjati da je mama bila smirenija,opustenija,a dijete potpuno zdravo....)_

 :wink:

----------


## Duda

i mi se pridružujemo, ulazimo u 18 mj. aktivnog dojenja, po noći doji kako kada, nema pravila, nekad 1x, a nekad i vise puta. s obzirom da ide u vrtić, doji ujutro kad se probudi u 6, i u 4 kad dodu po mene na posao, tad se ne skida s cike cijelim putem do doma, i nastavlja kad dodemo, onda se malo igra, pa onda večera i u 8 je vrijeme za spavanje, i dalje se uspavljujemo na ciki.

----------


## MamaRibice

Dojiti malu bebu je stvarno prekrasno. A i ovo dojenje je super. Volim se pomaziti s Lucijom, ali me i odusevljavaju njeno veselje i komentari tipa:
hocu ovu; jesam; hocu drugu; mmm jos malo; hocu zutu - hocu crvenu  :shock:  ; daj malo bebi/medi...   :Laughing:

----------


## Alamama

Lukas sjedne dojiti i ja se skinem a on gleda "Kažem ja hočeš ti papati ili ne" A on "Ne, gedam"  :shock:  i onda krene "Eci peci pec pec pec" Uglavnom bira koju će :shock:

----------


## Mamita

Mrak   :Razz:

----------


## Maja

ja sam barem postednjena dojenja mede i bebe. Njih Jan doji sam :D

----------


## Alamama

Cure čini mi se da je nama kraj jako blizu. I inače je rijetko dojio i radio dane i dane razmaka a sada sam ja morala zatvoriti pipu. Naime imam herpes zoster i u petak kad sam došla od doktora sam mu rekla da mama ne može dati ciki da sam bolesna. Nakon toga me nije niti jednom tražio čak ni jučer iako je cijeli dan kurio i ležao na meni. 

Javit ću se još kroz par dana ali mislim da su za mene dojeći dani polako prošlost. Dakle vjerojatno 45 mjeseci sveukupnog dojenja sa nekoliko štrajkova dojenja, 10 tak mastitisa, dojenje u trudnoći .... i sve to skupa polako postaje samo sjećanje. Mislila sam da mi neće proraditi hormoni i osjećaji jer je sve prestajalo jako postepeno ali nije naravno tako.. Osjećam onu neku čudnu mješavinu emocija koje je Renata neki dan spominjala u kontekstu odvajanja od dijeteta. Ponos da je toliko velik i ponos na odnos kojeg smo sve ovo vrijeme imali, a isto vremenu tugu da je život toliko brz i da nema mogućnosti da premotamo nekad neke trenutke i da ih opet proživimo. Kad bi se to moglo, mislim da bi svaki dan barem jednom željela osjetiti  onaj prvi podoj nakon rođenja, ili trenutak kada se prvi smješkić pojavi usred podoja i pogled pun sreće koji te gleda, ili eci peci pec i nakon toga kolutanje okica od zadovoljstva.

Joj mi babe , dan bez suza bi mi valjda bio preneobičan....

----------


## renata

:Smile:

----------


## zrinka

bravo za decke i bravo za mamu alu :D

----------


## zrinka

zaboravih nesto jos napisati, kako se to s krajem ovako dugog dojenja, istovremeno covjek osjeca i tugu i radost, neobicni te osjecaji prolaze....
mi jos nismo blizu kraja, ali kad pomislim da ce i on vjerojatno skoro doci, onda osjetim istovremeno i olaksanje i tugu......

----------


## klmama

ala, moraš onda sve ispočetka s jednom curom :D 
nama nekad dojenje bude jedino vrijeme u danu kad se pomazimo i popričamo, dok uslužim moja tri muška
ali navečer se uvalimo nas dvije u kadu, pričamo, dojimo, mazimo se, gugučemo i smijemo-razlika od lukasa koji je pred kraj doslovno imao napade na cicu :D

----------


## klmama

zaboravih-brzo nam svi ozdravite :D

----------


## dorena

draga ala, nema ti druge nego ici na trece   :Laughing:  .

----------


## larmama

Evo i nas s kratkim izvještajem. Danas nam je 21 mjesec dojećeg staža. 
Još uvijek nema na vidiku znakova prestanka. Ne znam ni kada ni kako ćemo prestati.
Ja bi mogla u potpunosti potpisati litalin post, a sve se svede na



> najlakse mi je reci kad ne dojimo - kad me nema

----------


## Davor

16 mjeseci i idemo dalje

----------


## NICOLE

Pozdrav svima,
mi nemamo tako dug staž,ek 12,5mj no cica nam je sve pogotovo po noći,zaspi sama no probudi se i traži cicu.
Recite mi vi veteranke hoće li se ikada odvojiti dijete od noćnog dojenja samo od sebe.Meni dojenje nije strašno još uvijek uživam no ponoći me ponekad smeta jer ona dosta nemirno cica a kada se probudi dere se ko luda dok ne dobije cicu.Doktorica mi je rekla da je odvikavam od noćnog dojenja no ja nisam pametna što da napravim pa molim savjet.

----------


## Mamita

nemam savjeta vezano za noćno dojenje. mi smo isto divlji po noći i nekad (pogotovu sad kad je na adaptaciji za jaslice) budi se svaki sat. krepana sam totalno ali još ne odustajem. vjerojatno će dojiti po noći dok ja izdržim.

----------


## apricot

Mi smo se od noćnog dojenja odviknuli vrlo lagano (uz savjete Emily i paceta), kad je Orka imala 14 mjeseci.
Ne znam gdje ti beba spava - naše dijete je od rođendana u svojoj sobi, pa je onda, jednostavno, više nismo donosili k nama na poziv, nego TATA i dan-danas ljuljuška i nosi dok ponovo ne zaspi. Više ni ne traži do 5 ujutro, a onda je obavezno donesemo k nama, pocica i nastavi spavati do 6:30. Noćno buđenje je nekada 2-3 puta, nekada preko 10 puta  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## smilja

i mi smo još tu. za 3 tjedna 2 godine.

ne znam.. nekako sa sve manje oduševljenja to govorim jer mi je stvarno dosta. Pred 3 tjedna negdje sam imala pokušaj prekida - znaju cure jer sam svih udavila s tim pričama na RODInoj skupštini, ali naravno da je baš tada došla bolest, cjedodnevni boravak u stanu i da smo se vratili polako na staro. Mislim, ipak ima nekih pomaka jer ne traži po danu, samo za uspavljivanje, ali po noći je 10 puta gore. Nekako mi se čini da je odlučniji i non stop traži. I teže mi ga je odbiti.  nema muljanja ni skretanja pažnje... to su naređenja: mama daj cicu, i tako je u stanju ponoviti jedno 10 puta... 
uglavnom, ja sam si zacrtala do ljeta da prestanemo. A kako ću to izvesti nemam pojma.   :Laughing:  

...a naravno... možda se i predomislim....  :wink:

----------


## NICOLE

Hvala za sada,
mala spava sa nama u krevetu - do 4,5 mj. spavala je u krevetiću a od tada samo sa nama ,nije bilo šanse da je spustimo u krevetić a da ne počne dernek.Pokušavali smo i sa metodama iz knjige : Svako djete može naučiti spavati i uspjelo nam je izgurati 4 dana no onda se razboljele i gotovo,nakon toga svaki novi pokušaj katastrofa.Sada je naučila da kada je stavim u naš krevet sama zaspi no probudi se i traži cicu.Neku noć joj nisam dala ni za uspavljivanje ni ponoći sve do 4 ujutro a onda je nija ispuštala iz usta tako je i spavala.Pročitala sam za neku knjigu No cry sleep pa ako netko zna autora bila bi zahvalna.
Pozdrav

----------


## anchie76

*NICOLE*

Elizabeth Pantley
"The no-cry sleep solution"

Sretno  :D

----------


## VedranaV

Mi smo ušli u 30. mjesec i ne damo se  :D . Dojenje je još uvijek veselje i njemu i meni  :Smile: .

Najbolje mi je kako je doktor koji mi je radio ultrazvuk dojke na sistematsom pozitivno komentirao produženo dojenje (a ja se spremila na najgore  :Smile:  ).

----------


## Maja

a sta je rekao?

----------


## VedranaV

Ništa epohalno, samo se na moj komentar da imam upornog sina, nakon što sam mu rekla da dojim i da ima dvije godine, nasmiješio i rekao neka, neka ili nešto u tom stilu, ne sjećam se više točno. I da je nalaz savršen  :Smile: . Zapravo sam trebala napisati da je pozitivno reagirao, ne pozitivno komentirao.

----------


## NICOLE

Hvala za autora knjige no još me zanima kako da dođem do nje jer je u Puli nema

----------


## anchie76

> Hvala za autora knjige no još me zanima kako da dođem do nje jer je u Puli nema


Ja sam je narucila preko Amazona.

----------


## deana

Mi prestali prije sest dana! Sikili smo deset i po mjeseci, sam je izgubio interes, ja sam htjela bar jos dva-tri mjeseca, ali bebac se nekako istovremeno prestao buditi nocu, spava od 20 h do 7 ili cak pola 8 ujutro! Uzivam sto se vise nocu ne budi, sad je bas veliki decko. Ja sam se dobro isplakala kad sam shvatila da vise nece ali tako je to, prvo nase "odvajanje"..........Nemam nikakvih problema sa grudima, ali zato sam prvi put za posljednje dvije godine depresivna i imam uzasne PMS simptome, valjda su to hormoni, nadam se da je prolazno.....

----------


## Zorana

Mi smo napunili 20 mjeseci, dakle i 20 mjeseci dojenackog staza. :D 
Sta da kazem, problema nikakvih nemamo. Spavamo svi skupa, dojimo redovno za uspavljivanje i nocno i dnevno. Danju dojimo dva tri puta, ovisno o raspolozenju. Nekad trazi sama, nekad bogami i odbije. :D  
Nekad odbije, pa kad spustim majicu onda trazi, ali ne tu koju ponudim nego onu drugu. Kad se presvlacim ushiceno pokazuje prstom prema grudima i vice: eeeeeeeeeee sa osmjehom od uha do uha......
Lijepo mi je vidjeti kad se usred noci sklupca kod mene i onako sva razbarusena i cupava trazi dojiti. Bas kao kad je bila skroz mala.Onda se sjetim nasih pocetaka i sretna sam sto smo ovako daleko dogurali......

----------


## zrinka

zorana  :Smile: 

a mi se nadovezujemo da dojimo preko 31 mjesec  :shock: 
e da mi je netko dok sam bila trudna rekao da cu toliko dojitit, ne bi mu vjerovala...
a kad smo poceli dojitit, bilo je prvih par dana,  joj, samo da izdrzimo tri mjeseca, pa kad su prosla tri, samo da izdrzimo 6 mjeseci, pa mic po mic.... :D  8) 

a gustamo, i ja i on, tata se ne buni  :Smile: ....dokle cemo, zbilja ne znam, cim se netko od nas troje pobuni, prestajemo.....

spavamo skupa, dojimo na ne nudi, ne odbij i idemo dalje..... :Smile:

----------


## NatasaM...

Ma, Zrinka, bas kad sam zadnji put bila kod tebe cudila sam se sto Mislav ne trazi svakih 5 minuta   :D  - da nije ipak prorijedio, a da ti to i ne primjecujes? Ili je ono bilo slucajno?  :D 

Mi prestajemo vec nekoliko mjeseci. Leda redovito doji 1 put nocu (vec 4 mjeseca), vrlo rijetko trazi vise, a prije dvije noci je prvi put prespavala. Da sam bila pametna, spavala bih i ja, a ovako sam se probudila i cekala da me pita. I tako docekala jutro.   :Smile:  

I jos nesto: dva tjedna sam se mucila sa kvrzicama u jednoj dojci i na kraju mi je dosadilo, Leda je nesto nocu sisala hocu-necu i pitam ja nju ovu zadnju nedjelju ujutro hoce li dojiti. Kaze da hoce. I uhvati sisu i odmah je pusti i priceka da je pohvalim kako je lijepo sikila.  :? 

Bila sam skroz zbunjena pa sam probala opet malo poslije, pa sutradan, pa obje sike, ... - nemam pojma je li moguce, ali cini mi se kao da ona nema pojma sisati dok je budna, da doji samo u polusnu. Ili je to mozda samo njena neka opcenita nezainteresiranost za dojenje. Zadnji put je danju dojila prije malo vise od dva mjeseca (samo jedan dan).

Sto vi mislite?

----------


## zrinka

natasa, mozda je stvarno zaboravila sisati, tko ce ga znati.....sta je s kvrzicama, jesu jos tu?
natasa, mozda je i nasima pomalo doslo vrijeme, evo miko ne doji po tri dana, pa se malo vrati vec mjesecima......
a
ovo sto se tice mislava, vidis vidis, mislim da si dobro primjetila...evo jutros se probudi i kaze daj mi siku-miku, ja da cu sjesti a on meni, ma ne, daj mi vode .....
jest, sinoc smo bili u daniele pa je odmah s vrata malo podojio, ali isto nije puno, trazio je soka  :Smile: ......

----------


## NatasaM...

Ma, odmorila sam se i kvrzice su nestale, hvala na pitanju.  :Smile: 

To sto spominjes kod Mislava, tako je pocelo i kod Lede. Sad, nikad ne mozes biti 100% sigurna, ali - mozda je to to.

----------


## klia

Nisam baš još neka teška veteranka, ali skupila se godina dana i 2 mjeseca sike... I još ne mislimo tako skoro stati  :Laughing:  
Kad se mama skine u grudnjak, Matej počne upirati prstom u sike i cendravo-maznim glasom govoriti: A daaaaj ili: mamaaaaa :D

----------


## NatasaM...

Mi smo imale jos jednu prespavanu noc, s tim da sam ovaj put i ja spavala.

MM je bilo smijesno kako ona ne zna dojiti danju pa je poceo provocirati "ajde pitaj mamu malo sike". Meni je bas nekako tuzno kad vikne "NECU!".

E, i moja svekrva i moja mama ne mogu vjerovati da se to prirodno dogadja. U zivotu nisu cula za takvo nesto, uvijek su mislile da se dijete silom odbija od sise. Bas mi je drago da smo ih malo prosvijetlile. :D

----------


## zrinka

i meni je jako drago zbog lede  :Smile: 
pusa

----------


## ivancica

Evo i mi smo prošli prvi rođendan i još se dojimo.I baš uživamo!Valjda ćemo još dugo jer nam to stvarno ne predstavlja nikakav problem, dapače nezamjenjivi su nam ti samo naši trenuci maženja!

----------


## NatasaM...

Samo da se malo pohvalim: dojila je u nedjelju popodne! Ali opet u polusnu, probudila sam je (slucajno sam lupila vratima).

Znaci, u zadnjih 5 mjeseci je sve skupa po danu dojila 2 puta, jednom prije tri mjeseca i jednom u nedjelju.

Bas nam je bilo lijepo. I uvijek pozelim jos jedno dijete.   :Smile:

----------


## marta

Jel ja spadam ovdje?

----------


## NatasaM...

Stvarno nije znala dojiti u budnom stanju - sada to znam definitivno.  8) 

Prije tjedan dana se malo prehladila i bilo joj je jako stalo da doji. Pricekala je da tata izadje, meni rekla da bi sikila, ja joj kazem da moze, a ona "ne se mama smijat".   :Embarassed:  Stvarno smo joj se smijali kako ne zna i to je ocito jako pogodilo. Sad mi je bas krivo zbog toga, ali da ste je vidjeli: ide mi prema dojci sa zubicima (iskesi se) umjesto usnama i vec se sama unaprijed smije, a onda i mi s njom ... Ocito nismo smjeli.

Enivej, uspjela je kako treba uhvatiti dojku tek iz treceg pokusaja i uz, naravno, moje ohrabrivanje.  :D 

Znaci, u zadnjih 5 mjeseci samo je 2 puta dojila danju.

----------


## pikula

Otkad se u to doba uspavljujemo ja sam postala treki, tako da potpuno razumijem aluziju na ds-9, a i na sjensfikšn jer Dominik ima 19 mjeseci i nema tendenciju odustajanja. Cica navečer, pred jutro, prije i za vrijeme popodnevnog spavanja. Naravno ne cica niti traži ako me nema doma, ali zato nadoknadi čim se vratim. Meni je malo pun kufer jer ima skoro sve zube, na cici nikad nije miran štipa me, lupka, vuče, "hoda"po krevetu okreće se s cicom u ustima. Cice mi znaju biti tako iziritirane da mi je zlo kad spomene cica. Svejedno ne odbijam ga kad god mogu stisnem  zubei  to je to. Bilo mi je lakše kad je bio mali pa me tu itamo gricnuo. ovo cicanje kroz zube me ubije kontinuirano. iskreno jedva čekam da se uspavamo mazeći i jako sam sretna kad zaspi uz priču i mackanje.  Vjerojatno zvučim kao da sam vještica, ali nekak mi se čini da on to mene trerira ko igračku, a ona ljepa nježna cicanja su jako rijetka, akopotrefim da je taman dovoljno umoran da odmah zaspi na cici. Možda negdje grješim a ne vidim?

----------


## larmama

Tu smo još uvijek, slavimo 2 rođendan i dojimo.
Koliko ? Još uvijek dosta. Najveći problem je noćno buđenje i naravno traženje cice. I to na sav glas.

----------


## renata

lara ima 3g i 9m
dojili smo do prije par dana, onda sam ja bila turbo bolesna 2 dana pa su cure spavale kod bake da nekog ne zarazim jer su trebale ici na more s bakom. i otisle.

danas pricam s mm-om kako bi bilo kad odemo k njima na more da joj kazem da je cica i dalje bolesna (to sam joj govorila ta 2 dana i to je prolazilo bez problema), mozda se nece buniti pa je to mozda to - gotovo. i sjetim se da se uopce ne sjecam zadnjeg dojenja (ono, bas kad je dojila zadnji put) i oci pune suza :D 
a danas na tel mi je plakala da dodjem  :Crying or Very sad: 
vidjet cemo...

----------


## NatasaM...

Joj, Renata, na ovo ne znam sto da kazem. Mene je znalo uhvatiti bas takvo raspolozenje, bili smo na putu i nekoliko dana se toliko igrala da nije imala vremena dojiti. Mislila sam da je to gotovo i isto se tako rastuzila, a onda je Leda opet pocela traziti.

Zadnja 2 tjedna mi je dolazilo da joj zabranim sisati, jer bi povukla 2 puta, pa me skakljala (onako, samo glumila da sisa) i bas mi je isla na zivce, izgledala sam ovako svaki put:  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Onda je jucer opet dojila, bas kako treba, a navecer kad je pozelila povuci samo 2 puta, rekla mi je "necu te skakljati", povukla i ostavila i to uz smjesak "vidis kako sam ja krasna curica".   :Smile:  

Sada me nekako najvise iznenadjuju te promjene ritma, ne mogu vise uopce izracunati niti prosjek koliko dnevno/tjedno/mjesecno doji, a poprilicne su mi i promjene raspolozenja: od "ajme, kad ces vise prestat" do "ajde, uzmi jos malo".

Nocu me sada budi vrlo rijetko - to je velika promjena na bolje.  :Smile:

----------


## NatasaM...

Opet ja.

Htjela sam samo napisati da L. skoro i ne doji, ali trazi dnevno i 3-4 puta po 15 sekundi i to lijevu dojku. Ja je lijepo zamolim da uzme malo i desnu, a ona mi jucer kaze "necu, nema mlika".   :Sad:  Kako ce ga i biti kad mi desnu nije podojila vec vise od mjesec dana! Bas me rastuzila.   :Crying or Very sad:  

I inace je uvijek preferirala lijevu, na desnoj joj presporo curi mlijeko i mora se puno vise truditi.

Morat cu provjeriti taj podatak "nema mlika", ako nista drugo, cini mi se dobra prilika isprobati rucno izdajanje.  :Smile:

----------


## lejla

Moj junak trenutno ima 18 mjeseci, a tendencija prestanka je neoznat mu pojam. Jos uvijek se uredno budi 5-10 puta po noci (sto je radio od rodjenja), tek toliko da provjeri jel' nu cica ublizini, popije koji gutljaj i zaspi a da pri tome 'zaboravi' pustiti cicu. I tako mi onda po cijelu noc... Ne mogu reci da mi je sasvim ugodno buditi se tako cesto, ali nisam ni nenaspavana. 
    On naravno spava s' nama u krevetu sto je stvar ne prilika nego licnog izbora. Jer mi polazimo od idee da ljudi osim sto su sisari, su i socijalne zivotinje. Ako mama i tate zajedno smiju u topli krevet, uz ugodnu atmosferu, TV, knjigu i sl. zasto onda novorodjene bebe tjeramo da spavaju same u krevetu??? A opasnosti zajednickog spavanja, je naravno slijedece pitanje, zar ne!!! Po mon (citaj nasem zajednickom) uvjerenju je sve stvar dobrog informisanja ... koje su stvarne opasnosti, koje su mjere predostroznost i sl. Ali to je sasvim druga tema, zar ne?!?!

Tata Renato je par puta pokusao uzeti da ponovo zaspi kod njega, ne bi li ga odviknuli od nocnog sisanja ... mislim da su susjedi htjeli zvat' hitnu ... mi onda odustali od oducavanja, jer ocigledno da mu je to potrebno. Sumnjam da se radi o hrani, vise je stvar u izgradnji samopouzdanja, nezavisnosti i svih onih lijepih i ugodnih osobina koje bi mi svi htjeli da nam djeca posjeduju.

Ali s' druge strane moja radna sedmica broji 50 sati pune koncentracije ...

----------


## NatasaM...

Nakon skoro 3 godine ja nemam pojma sto se tocno dogadja. 

Leda skoro i ne doji. Cak je proslog proljeca na par mjeseci zaboravila tehniku, odnosno, znala je sisati samo u polusnu, budna ne. Poslije je opet naucila i cijelo ljeto sam je dojila bez ikakvih problema, ali vrlo neredovito.

Sada trazi sisati barem 3 puta dnevno, ali stvarno sisa otprilike jednom u 2 tjedna, ostalo samo takne i malo glumi pokrete i ostavi. Sama tehnika dojenja joj je sve losija i losija, tako da cim me pita «siku» unaprijed se iznerviram.

Jasno mi je da pomalo zaboravlja i prestaje, ali mi nije jasno kog me vraga stalno pita, ako ne sisa? Ja sam je sada pocela cesto i odbijati, bas zbog toga sto me zivcira njena "tehnika". Nekad nakon mog odbijanja ona bas navali da hoce, pa popustim, a nekad se samo zabavi necim drugim i stvarno je ne bude briga sto joj nisam dala. Mozda sada i ovo moje odbijanje na neki nacin pogorsava stvar?

Zanima me ima li jos netko tko prolazi isto sto i ja?

----------


## MalaSirena

Nemamo baš neki preveliki staž, ali smo još u igri   :Grin:   :Grin:  
Eto, 14 mjeseci je iza nas, ali mladi gospodin još uvijek često cica, kako kad mu dođe, pauze između podoja su od 1 do maksimalno 4 sata (rijetko), bez obzira jel dan ili noć... Idemo dalje   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## dorena

evo da se i mi "pritefterimo" sa 26 mjeseci staza  8) .

----------


## apricot

Mi u 26. mjesecu!

----------


## ivancica

Evo i mi se javljamo.U 19 mjesecu!

----------


## Maja

Kad se vec zbrajamo, 38 mjeseci. A i Nola je "probila" godinu- eto i nje uskoro na "smijesnih"  :D 13 mjeseci   :Razz:

----------


## Zorana

Mi cemo jos malo napuniti dvije godine i tri mjeseca. I jos uvijek se nadamo tandemu.  :Wink:  Mlijeka vise nista nemam, ali Zorka ne odustaje.   :Smile:

----------


## Maja

zorana, kako mislis nemas? Mislim, kolostruma ima sigurno barem mrvicu.

----------


## Zorana

Ma nemam pojma, to je valjda bila moja odokativna dijagnoza.  :Laughing:  Neki dan sam pokusavala istisnut bilo sta i nema niti jedne jedine kapi. Tako je vec sigurno mjesec dana. Bas sam pisala klmami na pp, svake prijestupne cujem da nesto proguta, ali mislim da je to pljuvacka koja joj se nakupi u ustima. 
Jel mislis da sigurno ima nesto ili? Mislim, ako je tako bilo bi mi drago jer bi to znacilo da nema problem sa promjenjenim okusom mlijeka.

----------


## Maja

evo, vidi

http://www.kellymom.com/tandem/faq/16milkchanges.html

meni se uvijek cinilo da mlijeka ima, jako malo doduse u sredini, to su bile neke kapljice i prozirne, pa ih je bilo tesko skuzit   :Smile:   i cinilo mi se da guta kad bi se dosta skupilo. i tu gore nista ne pise o nestanku skroz, nego samo o smanjenju kolicine. Oko sredine trudnoce je to smanjenje zbilja radikalno, ali malo ipak ima. 
Enivej, ako sad ne odustane dosta su vam dobre sanse da dogurate do tandema.

----------


## Zorana

Dakle, ja sam bila krivo protumacila dio o prijelaznom dobu. Znaci, mlijeka uvijek ima pa makar i koja kap. A neku vecer sam sjedila tu i stiskam i stiskam  :Laughing:  , ama bas nicega nema. Grudi su jos uvijek jako osjetljive tako da se ne nadam vise da ce to prestati u drugom i trecem tromjesecju. Jer vec sam usla u drugo tromjesecje. Sve sto se nadam je da cu uspjet bar malo smirit zivce i da Zorka nece zbog toga prestati. 
Majo, kako je tvoj Jan reagirao kad je ponovo doslo zrelo mlijeko nakon poroda? Jel se kod tebe u drugom i trecem tromjesecju imalo povecala kolicina kolostruma?

----------


## Maja

Ne bih rekla da se znacajno povecala. No, ja ni u prvoj trudnoci nisam curila kolostrum kao neke trudnice, pa drzim da je to kod mene sve nekako "ekonomicno"   :Laughing:  Al Janu ti to sve skupa nista nije smetalo. Sjecam se isto kada je nadoslo "bijelo" mlijeko nakon poroda, taj dan kad su mi dosli u posjete u rodilistu, bas sam pratila hoce li reagirati na promjenu mlijeka, ali nije ni trznuo. Ni na okus ni na kolicinu. Opcenito, on je kroz cijelu trudnocu i kasnije jednostavno dojio s konstantnim zarom, nikad ga promjene nisu dirale. Jedino se kasnije taj zar malo povecao, ali ne u vezi s promjenama na mlijeku.   :Smile:

----------


## klmama

eto zorana, i ja sam bila sigurna da zorka bar nešto papa  :Smile:  
meni lukas uredno u kadi navečer primi cicu u usta i viče nema meka, a mlijeko šprica  :Laughing:  ne zna više kako bi povukao 8) onda traži da mu špricam u usta  :Smile:  iako je prestao dojiti prije mog poroda, još je ovisan, bar na dodir  :Smile:  drž se zorana, bit će i tandema  :Smile:  
meni je najkritičniji bio 7. mjesec trudnoće

----------


## NatasaM...

Malecki izvjestaj od nas.  :Smile: 

Vec mjesec dana smo na jednom podoju tjedno, a tehnika sisanja joj je sada katastrofalno losa. Prije bi mi se u dojku urezali samo gornji zubici, a sada i donji - osjecaj i nije bas lijep, jedva se uspijem opustiti dovoljno da ona povuce barem 1 gutljaj. Obicno nakon tog gutljaja odmah pusti.

Sada sam vec pocela pamtiti datum svakog zadnjeg podoja, jer se uvijek mislim - mozda ce bas ovaj biti posljednji.  :Smile:

----------


## dona

:Love:  ljudi moji! divno je doci u klub nas s preko godinu i vise staza u dojenju! bas se dobro osjecam kad to procitam!
imamo 15 mjeseci i cika sluzi za uspavljivanje! trenutno rastu sestice i to sve cetiri i zadnjih noci smo vise budni nego sto spavamo i papamo ciku! a sto drugo! nemam ideju! neko vrijeme smo smanjili, nocu nije uopce papao, sad smo to opet povecali, ali valjda ce doci na svoje! kad to kazem mislim da ce bebac sam htjeti prestati da ce mu vise dosaditi. 
u nekim fazama smanjivanja na trenutak sam osjetila slobodu! boze dobar je to osjecaj! nisam jos nigjde putovala, prespavala negdje drugo, svi putevi, sluzbeni i privatni se odgadjaju! a valjda ce i to proci!   :Wink: 
jednako me bole ledja s dojenjem ili bez njega, pa mi je svejedno! 
zvile cike hranilice!

----------


## Jasna

Pridružujemo se i mi.. s 15 mjeseci dojenja.. i tendencijama koje mi se ponekad čine da kreću prema prestajanju, a ponekad i ne.
Doji navečer za uspavljivanje redovito, po noći se budi, ali sve češće je dosta da mu dam malo vode ili ga čisto premjestim malo kod nas (ne spavamo zajedno, nego Matija spava u kinderbetu tik do našeg kreveta. Puno lošije i nemirnije spava kad je s nama pa sad trenutno više spava sam.. a budi se 1-5 puta na noć). Ujutro je gotovo redovito naš ritual sisanja prije mog odlaska na posao i to se ne propušta, a kad dođem s posla, ako ja ne ponudim rijetko bi se sjetio. A i sad kad kreću topli dani događa se da je vani s tatom kad ja dođem s posla a uz sve moguće kotače oko njega (auti, autobusi, motori, bicikli...) na dojenje se ni ne sjeti..
Ma i inače.. on kao da ne zna gdje su "tite"  :? . Kad želi dojiti pokazuje rukom na krevet jer mi i dalje mahom dojimo ležećki. A kad mu sama ponudim onda umre od sreće kad ih vidi i kad skuži da će dojiti..ž

Drago mi je da smo i dovde dogurali.. nikad nisam mislila da ćemo tako dugo. Početak je bio naporan.. A sada s takvom nostalgijom gledam kako je već velik.. pravi dečko i znam da će i dojenje prestati...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Angel

Brojimo 21 mjesec, a još u rodilištu su mi babice govorile da neću uspjeti s "takvim prsima", al ja sam znala da želim, hoću, mogu. Je, bilo je užasno teško, par upala i tri puta antibiotik  u prvih mjesec dana, zadnji mastitis je bio prije mjesec dana, al sve to prođe. Uživamo u svakom dojenju. Dojimo poslijepodne, kad dođem s posla, pa prije spavanja, par puta noću. Traži "kuku" (od sika je kaka - kako je baka čuvalica učila ne bi li prestala dojiti još davnih dana :Sad: , pa "gugu" (drugu), pa dudu. To mi je tako slatko, iako kad ne doji pravilno zna reći i sika i druga :Smile:

----------


## kiki

sutra punimo 24 mjeseca dojenačkog staža i idemo dalje  :D  :D

----------


## mirjana

evo, da se i ja malo pohvalim: sa 21 mjesec i dalje dojimo :D 

Hvala Rodama na svim savjetima  :Heart:  , bez vas bi prestali prije 20 mjeseci

----------


## Goga 19

Malo kasnim s javljanjem. Mi smo nakon pune tri godine prestali u listopadu. Sad mama čeka novo malo sunce da nastavi tradiciju.  :Smile:   Bar sljedeće tri godine.  :Smile:   :Wink:  A možda će i stariji htjeti ponovo, tko zna...  :Smile:  

Interesantni su  mi komentari okoline: jedna grupa ljudi mi govori da sam luda, blesava, neazumna, previše vežem dijete za sebe itd. itd. Drugi pak samo uzdahnu: "Blago tebi! Kak ti je samo uspjelo tri godine?!"  Onih srednjih nema...

A na sve ja se samo smijem da je Bog ženi dao cice da doji, to što su ih muškarci pokušali prisvojiti za sebe druga priča.   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## dona

mi smo i nakon 16 mjeseci još uvijek vrlo ovisni o _ciki_ kako nik voli reći. držim se iako od kostobolje umirem, ginekolog rekao pod hitno prestati ali ne znam i ne mogu (možda podsvjesno i  ne želim). dobro nam ide, ujutro, uvečer i noću. jedino ponekad zaželim prespavati cijelu noć ali bit će bolje...  :Kiss:

----------


## Saradadevii

> ginekolog rekao pod hitno prestati


Zbog cega je on to rekao (savjetovao)?

----------


## Felix

> A na sve ja se samo smijem da je Bog ženi dao cice da doji, to što su ih muškarci pokušali prisvojiti za sebe druga priča.


to ce biti i moj argument! potpuna istina na koju svi zaboravljaju...

----------


## anaviktorija

Evo i nas sa 18 mjeseci :D 
Dečko nema namjeru prestati. Dojimo samo prije spavanja, a ponekad i ujutro (kada  ne ubaci u 5-tu brzinu  :Laughing:  ).
Po danu ignorira ciku, osim, naravno kada je bolestan.
Kada se ekipa uveče okupa, dečko legne između mame i seke i tako se svi zajedno uspavljujemo  :Smile:  
Već neko vrijeme spavamo cijelu noć (osim kada seka popiši krevet  :Smile:  ) i ovako bismo mogli do škole  :Laughing:

----------


## mamma Juanita

prijavljujemo se u klub.
15 i pol mjeseci, dojimo i dalje svakodnevno i svakonocno   :Smile:  .

----------


## anaviktorija

još smo tu iako ponekad ide u drevet bez cike, zato se danju posluži  :Kiss:  
sada i Viki glumi da papa ciku, imam zakašnjele blizance i tandem  :Laughing:

----------


## Nika

čitam malo topic i idem zbrajati koliko Ben ima i skužim da će ovaj mjesec navršiti 30 mjeseci, to mi tak puno   :Laughing:  
eto, s time i 30 mjeseci dojenja

----------


## Fidji

Čekam početak listopada pa da se upišemo u klub 3+.

Nikad nisam mislila da će naše dojenje tako dugo trajati. Ema sad cica samo navečer za uspavljivanje.

Polako razmišljam o prestanku, neki dan više, neki dan manje.

----------


## akasha

evo malo podizem topic, nakupilo se prasine, pa da se malo opet "cujemo", tj. pisemo. Gdje ste veteranke? Da li jos dojite i kako ide? Kako se osjećate?

Moj sin ima 3 godine i dva mjeseca i obožava dojiti. Noću ne doji već par mjeseci ali zato preko dana obavezno (oko 5 puta). Meni je dojenje jako lijepo i planiram ga dojiti do kad god će on to htjeti.
 :Heart:

----------


## ninoslava

Cure, kako vam izgledaju grudi nakon X mjeseci dojenja? L i ja smo sada u 27. mjesecu te predivne price, no ja postajem besprsna mama, tj sa broja 85 b sam dosla do takve ravnine poprsja da si prakticki ne mogu kupiti grudnjak. Mlijeka, hvala Bogu, ima i dalje na pretek, ali mi ovo "izravnavanje" uopce nije drago. Kakva su vasa iskustva?

----------


## Adrijana

Sa 38 mjeseci staža više si ne gledam cice. Planiram i drugu bebu pa nakon nje mi može pomoći samo plastični kirurug   :Laughing:  
Lara cica još prilično. Pogotovo od kad su ove vručine po noći me ne pušta. Po danu se još kolko tolko zaigra pa zaboravi na cicu.
Čekam da sam odluči prestati   :Smile:

----------


## VedranaV

Ja zaista kod sebe nisam primijetila utjecaj dojenja na izgled grudi. Utjecaj težine jesam, a i utjecaj godina, ali to zasad uopće nisu neke drastične promjene. Sve u svemu, zadovoljna sam.

Moj V. traži sve rjeđe, doji sve kraće, s tim da ima oscilacija.

----------


## akasha

> Cure, kako vam izgledaju grudi nakon X mjeseci dojenja? L i ja smo sada u 27. mjesecu te predivne price, no ja postajem besprsna mama, tj sa broja 85 b sam dosla do takve ravnine poprsja da si prakticki ne mogu kupiti grudnjak. Mlijeka, hvala Bogu, ima i dalje na pretek, ali mi ovo "izravnavanje" uopce nije drago. Kakva su vasa iskustva?


moram priznati da nisam čula za ovakav slučaj, da se grudi smanje, nego samo suprotno - da se povečaju i s vremenom malo objese prema dolje. malo ili više, kako kod koga  :Wink:  tako da mi se tvoja opcija čini puno bolja   :Kiss:  

ja nakon 39 mjeseci dojenja (i još uvijek vrlo aktualnog) imam grudnjak za broj veći nego prije trudnoće (imam jedno dijete). sa 75b sam skočila na 80b. 

ja imam recimo jednu interesnatnu situaciju, a ta je da moj sin doji samo lijevu, a desnu ne želi ni vidjeti ni čuti. to je počelo sa oko godinu dana njegove starosti. ja sam onda neki krači period podvaljivala desnu po noći, izdajala se,  jer sam se bojala da će mi nestati mlijeka i u lijevoj. no nije. tako da je desna van funkcije već dvije godine   :Laughing:  

ima li tko slićnu sitazuciju kao ja?
 :Heart:

----------


## akasha

> Cure, kako vam izgledaju grudi nakon X mjeseci dojenja? L i ja smo sada u 27. mjesecu te predivne price, no ja postajem besprsna mama, tj sa broja 85 b sam dosla do takve ravnine poprsja da si prakticki ne mogu kupiti grudnjak. Mlijeka, hvala Bogu, ima i dalje na pretek, ali mi ovo "izravnavanje" uopce nije drago. Kakva su vasa iskustva?


moram priznati da nisam čula za ovakav slučaj, da se grudi smanje, nego samo suprotno - da se povečaju i s vremenom malo objese prema dolje. malo ili više, kako kod koga  :Wink:  tako da mi se tvoja opcija čini puno bolja   :Kiss:  

ja nakon 39 mjeseci dojenja (i još uvijek vrlo aktualnog) imam grudnjak za broj veći nego prije trudnoće (imam jedno dijete). sa 75b sam skočila na 80b. 

ja imam recimo jednu interesnatnu situaciju, a ta je da moj sin doji samo lijevu ciku, a desnu ne želi ni vidjeti ni čuti. to je počelo sa oko godinu dana njegove starosti. ja sam onda neki krači period podvaljivala desnu po noći, izdajala se,  jer sam se bojala da će mi nestati mlijeka i u lijevoj. no nije. tako da je desna van funkcije već dvije godine   :Laughing:  
lijeva ima mlijeka i sve je normalno. samo nju doji.

ima li tko sličnu situaciju?
 :Heart:

----------


## akasha

> Moj V. traži sve rjeđe, doji sve kraće, s tim da ima oscilacija.


*Vedrana*, koliko tvoj V ima godina? pitam čisto iz znatiželje.

----------


## VedranaV

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...6677&start=150

----------


## Sanjica

Mi ćemo za par dana napuniti tri godine!

Uživala sam sve ove tri godine beskrajno, i bit će mi žao kad dođe do one faze "nikad više", ali osobno se osjećam spremnom za tu fazu. Već duže vrijeme se ne osjećam tako blaženo jer moj sin sve bolje priča i komunicira i jednostavno - odrasta. Blesavo mi je već kad se tako veliki prišteka, šta god netko mislio od vas. 

Stvar je u tome što ja želim da on postepeno prestane, a to nekako sporo, jako sporo ide. Bojim se da će mi odrasti skroz, a ja ću potpuno preskočiti period maženja, osjećaj da zaspi pored mene, skutri mi se u krilu...

Sve to do sada uvijek je bilo vezano uz dojenje, nikada uz mene samu. I to mi fali. Dolazim u situaciju da razmišljam o nabavi mačkića jer mi fali maženje. :/ Ljubomorna sam kad zaspi uz MM iz čista mira, a kraj mene nikad tako neće.

Moj sin se hoće maziti, ali čim osjeti miris i približi mi se - grebe ispod majice. Jesam li normalna što se tako osjećam? A znam da će mi biti jaaako žao kad skroz prestane...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Paulita

Zapravo uopće ne razmišljam o tome koliko ima mjeseci, nego sve računam u godinama, pa kad sama sebi kažem 26 mjeseci.....uh, puno. Ajde, ne dojim ga od samog početka jer je rođen ranije i bio u bolnici, ali je uglavnom hranjen mojim mlijekom.

U zadnjih par dana me izluđuje jer se stalno vješa meni o vrat i diže majicu, a ne bi popio kap vode ili soka. Ali nekako smo odredili da je lijeva njegova, a desna Ledina.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Akasha, i moj Vito ne želi vidjeti desnu cicu od svojih 7. mjeseci pa sam do prije 2 mjeseca hodala okolo poprilično asimetrična (desna broj 1, lijeva broj 3)   :Laughing:  Od 4. mjeseca trudnoće mlijeko mi se u lijevoj jako smanjilo, a desna se povećala (zbog trudnoće) pa su sad, nakon godinu i pol opet iste  :D  
Mi smo ušli u 21. mjesec dojenja i mogu reći da sad opet uživam u dojenju jer je nakon 3 mjeseca konstantnog nacicavanja (prva 3 mjeseca trudnoće), Vito sam smanjio dojenje na dva puta dnevno (popodnevno i večernje uspavljivanje), a noću više ne traži (čak je zbog vrućine sam noću počeo tražiti vodu). Bilo bi super da tako i ostane kad se beba rodi, ali čisto sumnjam  :/

----------


## mamanatali

> Cure, kako vam izgledaju grudi nakon X mjeseci dojenja? L i ja smo sada u 27. mjesecu te predivne price, no ja postajem besprsna mama, tj sa broja 85 b sam dosla do takve ravnine poprsja da si prakticki ne mogu kupiti grudnjak. Mlijeka, hvala Bogu, ima i dalje na pretek, ali mi ovo "izravnavanje" uopce nije drago. Kakva su vasa iskustva?


Kod mene je isto ovakva situacija  :/ 

Mi brojimo "tek" 20ti mjesec, ali meni je polako dosta. Ono što je Sanjica rekla, želim da počne percipirati mene kao cjelinu a ne samo cice. Ovih dana je osobito naporan, non-stop me navlači za majicu i traži sisati. Nikakava druga aktivnost sa mnom ga ne zanima osim nošenja na rukama i dojenja.

----------


## sandraf

mi smo u 22 mjesecu dojenja, ona je zaljubljena u svoje "tite", pjeva im, draga ih, lupa ih kad je ljuta, razocarano ih gleda ako joj ponudim slane od morske soli, onda nosi vlazne maramice i predlaze "peje tite, tite bak!" (u slobodnom prijevodu: oprat cu ih malo, nisu bas ukusne).

meni je sve to skupa nekad prekrasno, nekad slatko, nekad manje slatko, nekad mantram o tome da ce prestati vec sutra i veseli me ta pomisao, nekad je gledam i zelim da doji jos dugo. uglavnom, totalno sam bez stava sto se tice veteranstva i pustam da vrijeme ucini svoje.

sto se izgleda tice, ne vidim neke posebne razlike. u 36. g. vjerujem da i gravitacija ucini svoje, nisu groteskne, u stvari uopce nisu lose. broj je isti kao i prije klinaca.

----------


## samaritanka

Moje grudi se vracaju na startni oblik  s tim da sam u ove dvije trudnoce nakupila 7 kila viska koje nikako da odu i cini mi se svake godine dode jedna nova kila pa sad ne znam da li se tu radi i o masnom tkivu. Prestala sam dojiti oko nove godine i to nakon vise od sedam godina neprekidnog dojenja i dvije trudnoce. Ako uzmem u obzir da sam presla cetrdesetu i da se navodno sada kile gomilaju kao rezerva za "starost" onda mogu ocekivati jos koju kilu gore. Mogu jos istisnuti koju kap mlijeka iz grudi. Karlo je spavao kao beba sa mnom u krevetu i kako sam ja spavala na jednoj, a on na drugoj strani, tako je on i preferirao onu dojku koja mu je bila prva. Zaljubljenost u tu dojku smo rijesavali tako da sam ja pocela spavati na drugoj strani gdje je on inace spavao. Karlo je nocu u toj istoj poziciji sisao obe dojke jer su moje dovoljno duge da se ne moram seliti, medutim preferirao je donju. Kad smo se zarotirali preferirao je opet donju i tako...

----------


## lucky day

> Cure, kako vam izgledaju grudi nakon X mjeseci dojenja? L i ja smo sada u 27. mjesecu te predivne price, no ja postajem besprsna mama, tj sa broja 85 b sam dosla do takve ravnine poprsja da si prakticki ne mogu kupiti grudnjak. Mlijeka, hvala Bogu, ima i dalje na pretek, ali mi ovo "izravnavanje" uopce nije drago. Kakva su vasa iskustva?


isto u 27. mjesecu dojenja - cice su velicine iste kao prije trudnoce (male  :Grin:  ) al mrvicu objesene... to trudnoca napravi cak i ako ne dojis ni dana, kako cujem...
bradavice sam uvijek imala vece a sad su jos mrvicu izvucenije.... i puno elasticnije...
sad su mi jos ljepse - cisto jer sam im vise paznje pridavala i 'sprijateljila' se jos kvalitenije s tim dijelom svog tijela zahvaljujuci dojenju...
 :Heart:

----------


## Darijae

joj cure meni se čini da mi pomalo idemo prema kraju ... nije tražio već 4 dana nikad nije to trajalo toliko dugo   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Maja

Mi ćemo u klub 4+ ako izdržimo do listopada. Nola doji još uvijek svakodnevno bar jednom ako smo skupa (kad je nekoliko dana kod tate normalno se nakon toga vraća dojenju, čak i nakon dvadesetak dana ljetovanja). Nola se ponekad žali na manjak mlijeka   :Smile:  
Meni se približava šest godina neprekidnog dojenja (na janov šesti rođendan), cice su mi se zadnjih godinu dana jako jako smanjile ali niti sama nisam sigurna koliko to dovesti u vezu s dojenjem, mislim da je više jer sam u zadnjih godinu i pol izgubila više od deset kila.

----------


## Lutonjica

> joj cure meni se čini da mi pomalo idemo prema kraju ... nije tražio već 4 dana nikad nije to trajalo toliko dugo


zara je ponovo tražila nakon 14 dana nedojenja   :Wink:

----------


## maxi

mene puca kriza pa mi treba nešto za dizanje morala....Hana sutra navršava 17 mjeseci a nije niti jednu noć do sada prospavala u komadu. po danu je tata zakon a po noći je isključivo cica smiruje. ja sam već na rubu pa čak niti ne uživam dojeći obje tu i tamo tokom dana, nekako sam se potajno nadala da će na moru naći druge zanimacije i da ćemo polako izaći iz začaranog kruga....moj dojenački staž će idući mjesec napuniti tri godine (uz kraći prekid tokom druge trudnoće) ali ne vidim se nekako kao većina vas još u tome par godina...baš sam jadna i umorna i ne pomaže niti taj godišnji koji je ionako prekratak...

upomoć

----------


## Klementina

Evo mi se odjavljujemo sa 33 mjeseca staža. Bilo je svega, od teškog početka prvih mjeseci, iscrpljenosti u mjesecima dohrane, pa do čiste uživancije ... Sama je prestala 15.7. 
Imam osjećaj da bi dojenje sa sljedećom bebicom bilo puno lakše. 
Radimo na tome pa ćemo vidjeti   :Grin:  

Maxi   :Love:  drži se

----------


## Darijae

činimi se da se ipak odjavljujemo tražio je još jednom kad je imao upalu grla i to je bilo to .. kad ga pita, hoće li kaže neku..buuu   :Sad:  ipak sam malo tužna

----------


## VedranaV

Mi smo na par minuta dojenja dnevno. Još se ponekad zalomi preko noći, ali rijetko.

----------


## VIPmama

Mi smo isto ovdje   :Bye:  
Trideset i sedam mjeseci i dva tjedna

----------


## mamanatali

> Nola se ponekad žali na manjak mlijeka


Tin obično kaže:"Ova sika ne radi", pa navali na drugu. Kad i tu posisa onda mi navuče majicu i kaže:"Poki mama siku, čekat će da se napuni"

----------


## Maja

> Nola se ponekad žali na manjak mlijeka
> 			
> 		
> 
> Tin obično kaže:"Ova sika ne radi", pa navali na drugu. Kad i tu posisa onda mi navuče majicu i kaže:"Poki mama siku, čekat će da se napuni"


Meni se čini da meni sad dojke rade na "svaki drugi dan". Jedan dan se na jednu žali, drugi na drugu.
Joj, sad sam se sjetila, znate šta mi je rekla? "Mama, ja ću tebi dati puno mlijeka da piješ, da se cike napune"    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Riana

mi u 21 mjesec ulazimo full steam ahead.


OK mi je, ponekad stvarno žica svuda i svagdje. Nekad i u dućanu, ali tu nedam. na kavi u gradu ok i drugdje
Po noći 1-2 put, kad kucne treći sat, pa ujutro oko 5-6. jedva dočeka kad dođem s posla, pa oko 7, pa za spavanje.

najslađa je kad veli, dođite zizi dođite (to iz tabisa)  :Love:

----------


## akasha

sutra točno 3 godine i 4 mjeseca   :Love:  
i punom parom naprijed...   :Heart:  

cikonja moj mali...   :Smile:

----------


## Nika

> Darijae prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> joj cure meni se čini da mi pomalo idemo prema kraju ... nije tražio već 4 dana nikad nije to trajalo toliko dugo  
> 
> 
> zara je ponovo tražila nakon 14 dana nedojenja



ben je prestao sa svakodnevnim sisanjem prije četiri mjeseca, no uredno se zalomi svaka dva tri tjedna da si posrkne malo  :Grin:

----------


## NatasaM...

Tako je i Leda sisala zadnja 3 mjeseca: svakih 15 dana po 1 gutljaj.  :Smile:

----------


## Goga 19

Od siječnja 2001. il sam trudna il dojim. Imam dvoje djece.  :Smile:  Ukupno nešto više od 5 godina dojiljačkog staža.  8) (Je, sad se tu pravim važna, a znam da vas ima i boljih. Ali moram malo...   :Razz:  ).

Super mi je i nemam namjeru tak skoro stati, iako polako osjećam potrebu odmoriti organizam od majčinskih zadaća. Bojim se da bu to ipak pričekalo još neko vrijeme.  :Smile: 

A ono moje prefrigano plavooko samo zatrepće i veli: Ja bi malo mamke...kevetu (na krevetu), ...kupi (na klupi), ...otu (u autu),... - ovisno o situaciji. Nekad umjesto mamke traži "meka". Još ak sljeduje sa "mmmm ino!" padam u trans. I kak da mu onda ne dam?

Miha je imao drugi pristup sa "Daj mi malo cice!" Pa i sad bi se ogrebao da mama da. Još dok je braco bio mali (razlika je 3 g. i 9 mj.) ponekad bi vozili tandem, ali sad više ne. Nije da se nije nacikio u životu...  :Smile: 

A za količinu mog dojiljačkog staža "krive" su informacije koje sam na Rodi pobrala. E pa nije mi ni najmanje žao!  :D

----------


## andrea

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Darijae prvotno napisa
> ...


tako i bojan već mjesecima, cca jednom mjesečno malo povuče i samo prokomentira "sve je u redu, još ima" i ode dalje svojim poslom  :Grin:

----------


## mama_Maja

> ninoslava prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, kako vam izgledaju grudi nakon X mjeseci dojenja? L i ja smo sada u 27. mjesecu te predivne price, no ja postajem besprsna mama, tj sa broja 85 b sam dosla do takve ravnine poprsja da si prakticki ne mogu kupiti grudnjak. Mlijeka, hvala Bogu, ima i dalje na pretek, ali mi ovo "izravnavanje" uopce nije drago. Kakva su vasa iskustva?
> 
> 
> moram priznati da nisam čula za ovakav slučaj, da se grudi smanje, nego samo suprotno - da se povečaju i s vremenom malo objese prema dolje. malo ili više, kako kod koga  tako da mi se tvoja opcija čini puno bolja   
> 
> ja nakon 39 mjeseci dojenja (i još uvijek vrlo aktualnog) imam grudnjak za broj veći nego prije trudnoće (imam jedno dijete). sa 75b sam skočila na 80b. 
> ...


Evo mene sa recimo sličnom sitaucijom...Moja mala je imala samo mjesec dana kada smo počeli upotrebljavati samo jednu stranu, lijevu. Zašto? Pa eto meni bilo zgodnije dojiti na lijevu stranu i odlučila sam da nam lijeva strana bude dnevna strana a desna noćna. Međutim, u to vrijeme Lara je super spavala po noći tako da nam desna cica nije niti trebala i PRESUŠILA je. Ali, mi smo i dalje nastavile dojiti punih 18 mjeseci samo na lijevoj cici. Razlika u veličini cica...bolje da ne govorim. Nažalost, ušle smo u fazu odvikavanja kako bismo se i jedna i druga naspavale po noći tako da sada ne cicamo punih 10 dana i normalno spavamo po noći.

----------


## akasha

cik-cik, kako ide?

 :Love:

----------

